# faire l'école buissonnière / sécher les cours - synonymes



## tie-break

Bonjour à tous 
j'aimerais savoir s'il existe des expressions locales qui sont synonymes de "faire l'école buissonnière".
En Italie nous en avons plusieurs et elles varient beaucoup d'un endroit à l'autre.
Est-ce que chez vous en France c'est pareil ?

Merci 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Stefano,

Chez moi on disait « tailler/sécher les cours », « faire le mur »... c'est tout ce qui me vient pour le moment, mais tu as raison, il doit y en avoir bien d'autres !


----------



## itka

> Deux élèves _ont cané l'école..._


Le TLFI donne cet exemple : "caner l'école..." que je n'ai jamais entendu et qui est tiré d'un roman ("La Maternelle" de Léon Frappié), déjà ancien...

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai toujours "séché les cours"  ce qui n'est pas régional mais argot, je pense, et que tous les Français connaissent et emploient.




Oupss ! Karine !


----------



## tie-break

Merci les filles 
Et "faire bleu" ou "faire le bleu" ? 
Ca vous dit quelque chose ?
Je suis sûr de l'avoir déjà rencontré, mais je n'ai aucune idée d' où ça et aucune idée non plus du rapport entre la couleur bleu et cette histoire


----------



## teatine

on voit les specialistes de la glande


----------



## Grop

Faire péter les cours .


----------



## geostan

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut Stefano,
> 
> Chez moi on disait « tailler/sécher les cours », « faire le mur »... c'est tout ce qui me vient pour le moment, mais tu as raison, il doit y en avoir bien d'autres !



Je me demande si "faire l'école buissonnière" s'applique plutôt à l'école élémentaire, tandis que sécher les cours s'emploie plus fréquemment pour les lycées ou collèges. 

Cheers!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geostan said:


> Je me demande si "faire l'école buissonnière" s'applique plutôt à l'école élémentaire, tandis que sécher les cours s'emploie plus fréquemment pour les lycées ou collèges. [...]


Je ne sais pas. Mais on ne parle pas vraiment de "cours" en primaire mais plutôt de "classe". C'est peut-être pourquoi l'on n'emploie pas l'expression « sécher les cours » ?


----------



## itka

Je crois qu'on peut "sécher" autre chose que les cours...Il me semble avoir "séché des réunions" ou carrément le bureau...

Par contre, Stef, faire (le) bleu...non, ça ne me dit absolument rien. Si j'entendais ça, je n'aurais aucune idée du sens que ça pourrait avoir...


----------



## Cracker Jack

*Sécher ou plonquer les classes?*

Laquelle des deux expressions correspond à ne pas assiter aux classes?  Y-a-t-il d'autres expressions pour verbaliser ce concepte?

Pourriez-vous me donner des exemples de phrases utilisant ces mots.  

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## _Stouf_

Je ne connais pas le mot "plonquer", j'utilise "sécher" :

Il a encore seché les cours ce matin.

On parle aussi de "faire l'école buissonière" même si cette expression est un peu plus vieille :

Au printemps, les jeunes font l'école buissonière !

Il y a beaucoup d'autres expressions mais elle ne me reviennent pas à l'esprit...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

"Faire péter" les cours ...


----------



## Nanon

Faire craquer les cours
Tanquer les cours (dans le Sud de la France - "plonquer" aussi doit être régional)
Les pédagogues parlent de "décrochage scolaire" lorsque le phénomène est systématique de longue durée (voire... définitif)
Louper les cours : cela peut être involontaire ("j'ai loupé le cours de maths parce que j'ai raté le bus")


----------



## itka

Je ne connais que "sécher les cours" ou comme on l'a dit "faire l'école buissonnière"..."plonquer" m'est totalement inconnu.

"tanquer les cours" ? Peut-être, mais pas dans le sud que je connais ! Dans le Sud-Ouest, on "tanque les cours" ?

"Sécher" lui, s'applique aux cours comme à bien d'autres choses : sécher une conférence, sécher le bureau... ou tout ce qui est ennuyeux.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. J'étais sûr que j'avais entendu le mot plonquer une fois. Je ne m'en pourrai souvenir bien, peut-être dans un film. Celui de sécher est tellement courant que même les journaux l'utilisent.

Je ne savais pas qu'il est mot regional. Cependant, si une personne de Nice dit plonquer à un parisien ou quelqu'un de Normandie, comprendrait-on le sens?


----------



## Johanne

Dans mon jeune temps,  on disait loafer des cours.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Mais, loafer est bien un anglicisme, no?


----------



## Johanne

eh oui, il l'est.


----------



## Benoît abroad

Les Belges qui m'entourent (et ils sont nombreux!), utilisent l'expression "brosser les cours".


----------



## DearPrudence

Cracker Jack said:


> Je ne savais pas qu'il est mot regional.  Cependant, si une personne de Nice dit plonquer à un parisien ou quelqu'un de Normandie, on comprendrait le sens?


Réponse d'une Normande alors  
Non, je ne comprendrais pas "plonquer".
Je connais seulement (& utilise) :
*"sécher les cours"
"louper les cours" *(quand ce n'est pas intentionnel)*
"faire l'école buissonnière" *(un peu vieilli en effet)


----------



## Web2

La plus utilisée est *sécher les cours*, mais tu peux aussi utiliser *loafer les cours, muffer les cours, foxer les cours* etc., mais j'ai remarqué que ça dépend des villes et des régions, mais sécher les cours, tout le monde devrait comprendre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Web2 said:


> mais tu peux aussi utiliser *loafer les cours, muffer les cours, foxer les cours* etc., mais j'ai remarqué que ça dépend des villes et des régions


Je ne connaissais pas ces termes-là et je gage qu'ils ne sont usités qu'au Québec… 

Sinon, moi je dis soit _sécher les cours_ soit _courber (les cours)_, cette dernière tournure étant sans doute un helvétisme…


----------



## itka

Cracker Jack said:


> Je ne savais pas qu'il est mot que c'était un mot regional. Cependant, si une personne de Nice dit plonquer à un parisien ou quelqu'un de Normandie, comprendrait-on le sens?



Tu peux être sûr que personne de Nice ne dirait ça à un Parisien ou à un Normand, car après ce tour de table, il apparaît que... personne ne connaît ce mot... 
Google non plus, d'ailleurs, en tous cas pas dans ce sens. A part quelques typos où "plonquer" remplace "planquer" ou "plonger", il me semble qu'il existe peut-être un "plonquer" argotique à l'usage exclusif des modos qui, pour _supprimer_ un post, le "plonqueraient"... A vérifier.


----------



## Nicomon

Web2 said:


> La plus utilisée est *sécher les cours*, mais tu peux aussi utiliser *loafer les cours, muffer les cours, foxer les cours* etc., mais j'ai remarqué que ça dépend des villes et des régions, mais sécher les cours, tout le monde devrait comprendre.


 
Comme tu dis, ça dépend des villes et des régions. Ou de l'âge peut-être. Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu _loafer, ni muffer un cours_. 
_Foxer, oui... souvent. _

Je connais _moffer_ (avec un o), dans ce sens:


> Québec][Familier]Rater. J’ai moffé mon dessin. J’ai mal visé le canard; je l’ai moffé.


----------



## Nanon

itka said:


> "tanquer les cours" ? Peut-être, mais pas dans le sud que je connais ! Dans le Sud-Ouest, on "tanque les cours" ?



Au temps pour moi. Dans le Sud-Est, oui !


----------



## itka

Nanon said:


> Au temps pour moi. Dans le Sud-Est, oui !



Mais dans quel Sud-Est, Nanon ? Une vie passée ici ne m'a pas permis de croiser ce mot... et pourtant, des cours, j'en ai séchés ! J'en ai taillés, aussi... Ainsi que pas mal de monde autour de moi  ... Et dans les gens que j'ai interrogés (3 en tout : de vraies statistiques ! ) mais tous authentiquement niçois, personne ne connaît le mot "plonquer"...


----------



## Cracker Jack

Merci beaucoup Dear Prudence. Merci aussi à gervois, Maître et itka, les pinailleurs pour la correction sur la morphosyntaxe du style indirect. Ça ne me dérange pas.  Je préfere que toutes les personnes ici à WR soient pinailleurs pour pouvoir apprendre et pour maîtriser quant aux matières grammaticales.

Une autre question? Je remarque que les expressions vont avec ''les cours''. Ce n'est pas possible avec ''les classes? C'est une expression fixe, ça?


----------



## Maître Capello

Cracker Jack said:


> Une autre question? Je remarque que les expressions vont avec ''les cours''. Ce n'est pas possible avec ''les classes? C'est une expression fixe, ça?


Je ne crois pas que ce soit possible… Mais nous venons de voir tellement de locutions différentes suivant les régions que je me trompe peut-être… En tous les cas, ça ne se dit pas chez moi !


----------



## itka

Cracker Jack said:


> Une autre question? Je remarque que les expressions vont avec ''les cours''. Ce n'est pas possible avec ''les classes? C'est une expression fixe, ça?



On n'emploie pas beaucoup le mot "classe" dans ce sens. Regarde ici ce qu'en dit le TLFI (paragraphe D "Enseignement").
On peut dire à quelqu'un _"Tu as classe aujourd'hui ?"_ ou _"je n'ai pas classe le samedi"_ mais le mot "cours" est le plus usité pour parler des heures d'enseignement : "un cours de français", "un cours de math", etc... donc tout naturellement, ce sont les cours qu'on sèche quand on n'a pas trop envie de travailler !


----------



## Web2

Nicomon said:


> Comme tu dis, ça dépend des villes et des régions. Ou de l'âge peut-être. Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu _loafer, ni muffer un cours_.
> _Foxer, oui... souvent. _
> 
> Je connais _moffer_ (avec un o), dans ce sens:



Oui c'est sûrement comme ça, enfin je ne savais pas vraiment comment ça s'écrivait.


----------



## Nicomon

Web2 said:


> Oui c'est sûrement comme ça, enfin je ne savais pas vraiment comment ça s'écrivait.


 
Je ne l'écrivais pas pour corriger l'orthographe. Ce que j'ai tenté de dire, c'est que je n'ai jamais entendu « moffer » dans le sens de « ne pas y aller / foxer ». Ce que je connais de ce mot c'est par exemple « moffer un examen », parce qu'on n'a pas assez étudié.

J'ai trouvé ceci:


> moffé (étymologie)|moffer|maufer|maufé|*découverte|*étymologie _Moffé_ est attribué à l'anglais _to muff_ par _Antidote RX v. 2_ et le _DQF_. _Maufé_ est pourtant répertorié dans le _Littré_ et le _La Curne_ dans le même sens :
> 
> ---) Mau pour mal, et fait : le mal fait. [Littré]


----------



## Nanon

itka said:


> Mais dans quel Sud-Est, Nanon ? Une vie passée ici ne m'a pas permis de croiser ce mot... et pourtant, des cours, j'en ai séchés ! J'en ai taillés, aussi... Ainsi que pas mal de monde autour de moi  ... Et dans les gens que j'ai interrogés (3 en tout : de vraies statistiques ! ) mais tous authentiquement niçois, personne ne connaît le mot "plonquer"...



Ah non, je parlais de "tanquer" (marseillais) et non de "plonquer" (inconnu de moi, je peux dire que je n'ai jamais plonqué un cours de ma vie... en revanche,  j'en ai séché, craqué et tanqué ! Ô honte !)
Et on peut aussi dire "se tanquer à un examen" pour "se moffer" ou, plus couramment "se planter" audit examen.


----------



## Nicomon

Nanon said:


> Et on peut aussi dire "se tanquer à un examen" pour "se moffer" ou, plus couramment "se planter" audit examen.


 
Je n'étonnerai personne en disant que « se tanquer » ne se dit pas au Québec.  Mais on dit aussi « se planter » et même « se planter (bien) d'aplomb ».   Par contre, on ne « *se* moffe » pas... on moffe tout court.


----------



## zopqwe

Bonjour à tous.

Je voudrais savoir si ces deux expressions sont synonymes, ou si quand on sèche la classe, on reste plutôt chez soi. Et s'ils ne sont pas synonymes, est-ce qu'on dit toujours "faire l'école buissonière", ou il y a d'autres expressions plus moderne?

Je vous remercie par avance de vos réponses.


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui. Elles sont synonymes, bien que la première ne soit effectivement plus guère utilisée (elle a une connotation vieillie qui correspond surtout à cette image d'une France rurale qui a disparu depuis longtemps).

Je pense que les élèves d'aujourd'hui parlent toujours de "s*é*cher _(la classe / les cours)_"...


----------



## juldup

D'accord avec snarkhunter.

On dit aussi "brosser les cours".


----------



## Chimel

juldup said:


> On dit aussi "brosser les cours".


Mais seulement en Belgique ! 

Je précise que l'équivalence soulignée par Snarkhunter porte sur l'idée de ne pas assister aux cours, peu importe qu'on reste chez soi ou qu'on aille ailleurs.


----------



## zopqwe

Ok, mais si je dis qu'à l'école secondaire je séchais toujours les cours, est-ce qu'on va penser que je sortais de chez moi en disant à mes parents que j'allais a l'école, et puis j'allais ailleurs (c'est ça ce que je veux dire), ou l'on va penser tout simplement que je manquais les cours mais en ingnorant la raison?


----------



## juldup

On pensera que tu manquais les cours, quelle qu'en soit la raison.  Je ne connais pas d'expression qui exprime sécher+aller ailleurs.  Je dirais donc "je séchais les cours pour aller au café du coin", par exemple.


----------



## zopqwe

Justement, je crois que "faire l'école buissonière" exprimait cette idée de "sécher+aller ailleurs", et ce que je cherchais c'était une expression synonyme moderne, mais apparement il n'y en a pas. Donc pas de bol, mais de toute façon je vous remercie tous de vos réponses.


----------



## janpol

citation : Je me demande si "faire l'école buissonnière" s'applique plutôt à l'école élémentaire, tandis que sécher les cours s'emploie plus fréquemment pour les lycées ou collèges

je pense que geostan a raison car l'écolier qui fait l'école buissonnière est absent durant une demi-journée voire une journée entière alors qu'il est fréquent qu'un collégien ou un lycéen sèche juste un cours ou deux car il n'aime pas le prof (ou la discipline qu'il enseigne), il n'a pas fait le devoir à remettre, il a mieux à faire...


----------



## lucielee

*sécher l'école / faire l'école buissonnière*

Bonjour!
Je voudrais savoir quelle est la différence entre ces deux expressions. 
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour.

Pour _l'école buissonnière_, je ne saurais mieux dire que le TLFi, qui développe beaucoup: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/buissonnier
_Sécher l'école_ est une autre façon de dire, plus directe, plus actuelle et moins évocatrice. Peut-être d'autres intervenants y verront-ils plus de nuances.


----------



## tilt

Je n'y vois pas plus de différence que Logospreference-1.
_Faire l'école buissonnière _ne se dit plus vraiment, plus par les écoliers en tout cas, mais le sens des deux expressions est le même.


----------



## lucielee

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## chaperon_rouge

tie-break said:


> Et "faire bleu" ou "faire le bleu" ?
> Ca vous dit quelque chose ?
> Je suis sûr de l'avoir déjà rencontré, mais je n'ai aucune idée d' où ça et aucune idée non plus du rapport entre la couleur bleu et cette histoire



Je n'ai jamais entendu "faire bleu" en français, mais l'expression allemande "blau machen" (c-à-d "faire bleu") veut dire sécher les cours (ou sécher une réunion).


----------



## Reynald

"Faire *la* bleu*e*" en français (plus employé).


----------



## Roméo31

"Faire bleu" est encore utilisé en Alsace, dans le sens de "sécher les cours".
On dit aussi "bleuter les cours".


----------

